# S.T.A.L.K.E.R. xray engine crash



## willforbes (Jan 20, 2008)

Everytime I try to start a new game on stalker, just before it loads up, it crashes to the desktop giving me the xray engine crash window. I have no idea whats going on here. one thing you may need to know is the fact that right after i installed it, i patched it to 0.5 and then 0.5 to 0.6.


----------



## udm (Mar 24, 2007)

Unless you patched wrongly, that shouldn't be a problem

Did you do the SOP? Update gfx drivers etc? If you did, can you be more specific with the problem? Like, at what point did it crash? Main menu or loading screen?


----------



## willforbes (Jan 20, 2008)

after deleting the leftover files from the previous installation of stalker i had, it now works fine. there were verious mods, etc in there too which may have messed up the installation.


----------

